# England Premier League 28-30 Sep



## OddsPoster (Sep 22, 2013)

Full Time Result  

Closes  1 X 2  
28 Sep 14:45 Tottenham Hotspur - Chelsea FC 2.80 3.25 2.75 +162 Tottenham Hotspur - Chelsea FC 
28 Sep 17:00 Fulham FC - Cardiff City 2.10 3.50 3.75 +167 Fulham FC - Cardiff City 
28 Sep 17:00 Aston Villa - Manchester City 5.50 3.85 1.70 +175 Aston Villa - Manchester City 
28 Sep 17:00 Southampton FC - Crystal Palace 1.65 3.70 6.50 +168 Southampton FC - Crystal Palace 
28 Sep 17:00 Manchester United - West Bromwich Albion 1.30 6.00 10.50 +177 Manchester United - West Bromwich Albion 
28 Sep 17:00 Hull City - West Ham United 2.45 3.25 3.15 +165 Hull City - West Ham United 
28 Sep 19:30 Swansea City - Arsenal FC 3.40 3.40 2.25 +168 Swansea City - Arsenal FC 
29 Sep 15:30 Stoke City - Norwich City 2.05 3.40 4.00 +165 Stoke City - Norwich City 
29 Sep 18:00 Sunderland AFC - Liverpool FC 5.25 3.50 1.80 +168 Sunderland AFC - Liverpool FC 
30 Sep 22:00 Everton FC - Newcastle United 1.70 3.75 5.70 +170


----------



## BgFutbol (Sep 23, 2013)

*28 Sep 17:00 Southampton FC - Crystal Palace*

Crystal Palace is guest to Southampton in this match of the Premier League. 
Southampton didn't start the season good, at least their ambitions were higher than that. But in the last round they did something almost impossible. Liverpool was beaten at Anfield and Southampton took the 3 points. Southampton bought in the summer a couple of great players that raised the class of the team. I think they will be very dangerous for the top teams. Now they will play against Crystal Palace, a team that doesnt have the class to do something significant this season. 
The guests doesn't have a good selection and they will be looking to not get relegated somehow. Crystal Palace won 3 points against Sunderland but in the other matches they took nothing. It was uninspiring that they lost to Swansea, they were tired from the Europa league match with Valencia and it was expected that Palace can win at least 1 point from this match. but they lost again. 
Southampton is starting to look great and that is expected considering the new players are finally working together. I expect a Southampton home win in this match.


----------



## bestbets (Sep 25, 2013)

*Tottenham Hotspur v Chelsea Predictions and Tips*

Tottenham Hotspur v Chelsea Match Preview and Betting Tips

The standout Premier League fixture this weekend comes from White Hart Lane where 2nd placed Spurs take on 4th place Chelsea.

Spurs have been in fantastic form so far this season losing just one match in all competitions and have now won three matches on the spin. Chelsea may be fourth but haven’t been at their best with just one win in their last three in the Premier League.

Tottenham have been especially strong at home winning their last five in the league at White Hart Lane. Chelsea have struggle on the road, picking up just one point from their two away matches and have not yet scored a goal. With all of this in mind I really fancy Tottenham to win here at 17/10 with Ladbrokes. Spurs are in great form and especially at White Hart Lane. Against a Chelsea side out of sorts, they should pick up a really good win here.

As already mentioned, Chelsea have struggled for goals on the road and have yet to score away from Stamford Bridge in the Premier League this season. Spurs have been efficient in their two home games winning 1-0 and 2-0 to date. With Spurs not scoring loads at home and Chelsea scoring none away, under 2.5 goals looks another great shout at 4/5 with Ladbrokes.

Looking at everything discussed so far, a bit of an outside bet that I fancy is Spurs to win to nil. This is available at 16/5 with William Hill and with the likes of Eto’o misfiring, Spurs could grab a clean sheet and all three points here.

Tottenham v Chelsea Betting Tips

Spurs to win 17/10 Ladbrokes

Under 2.5 Goals 4/5 Ladbrokes

Spurs to win to nil 16/5 William Hill


----------



## bestbets (Sep 26, 2013)

*Swansea v Arsenal Betting Preview and Football Tips*


Attentions turn back to the Premier League on the weekend, after the top flight sides took their first (and some their only) bows in this year's Capital One Cup in midweek.

Holders Swansea were unable to launch a successful defence of the Cup after crashing out at Birmingham City 3-1, while Arsenal were taken to penalties at the Hawthorns, eventually triumphing over West Brom 4-3 to set up a tantalising fourth round tie with Chelsea.

Attentions turn back to the Premier League on the weekend, after the top flight sides took their first (and some their only) bows in this year's Capital One Cup in midweek.

Holders Swansea were unable to launch a successful defence of the Cup after crashing out at Birmingham City 3-1, while Arsenal were taken to penalties at the Hawthorns, eventually triumphing over West Brom 4-3 to set up a tantalising fourth round tie with Chelsea.


----------



## Ibet.bg (Sep 28, 2013)

*Tottenham - Chelsea * 

Both teams have been performing quite well so far. They have conceded very little this season, but I think this will be game with many goals. Chelsea and Tottenham have been playing in a very attacking style recently. The last three times these two teams met, they scored 16 goals in total, so I am going for goals here.

*Bet selection: Over 2.5 goals.*
2.16 at Sbobet


----------



## Mad_dog (Sep 28, 2013)

*Sunderland - Liverpool 

*
After a great start of the season, many "scousers" revived their dreams of the title which hasn't came to Anfield Road for more than 20 years. Rodgers' side started well, three wins from three rounds, but then they surprised everyone with a home defeat against the "Saints". The missing of Coutinho was massive, it could be seen in every single attack. Team was without an idea about what to do in attack. 
Still, the way they played in League Cup against Manchester United is surely a positive. Well, it must be said that Moyes was quite brave and in the bad situation in the league, he mixed his team and gave a chance to some younger players. Even being outplayed for most of the game, Manchester United won and went through in this competition. Back on the Reds, they looked quite well, and it was clear that Luis Suarez is hungry for football. His return will mean much to this side, as even they had 9 points after 3 games, they had problems with scoring. 

On the other side, Sunderland are facing a really difficult situation. Just one point after five league matches made the board sack Paolo Di Canio. This brought a lot of talking in the media, as many people say that his sacking was too early. Those who defend this move by the board are saying that there were many unhappy players in dressing room, and that many of them feared Di Canio. Anyway, the position at the bench is still open, and the match against LFC comes in worst moment possible for them. 

I believe that even without Coutinho, Liverpool are able to win this game. Suarez is expected to prove himself to everyone after all the saga that has been published during the summer. Reds are a better team and 1.75 offered by Paddy Power seem valuable to me. *Away win. *


----------



## team4betting (Sep 28, 2013)

Swansea - Arsenal

Swansea is a fancy team nowadays with their nice football. They have desire to win against all teams. When they were playing against Liverpool, it was like they wouldn't have a match 3 days after on away against a serious team Valencia. Also in that match we think they won't afraid Arsenal at home and play for win.


Arsenal is stronger with Mesut Ozil transfer. His game intelligence is very high level and he knows how to assist. With him Gunners is more capable of to score any team. A very enjoyable and over 2.5 game will wait us in our opinion.


----------

